# immer kleine gruppen



## slook (18. Mai 2012)

hey
ich hab das prob wenn ich aufn öffentliches game gehe, komm ich immer in ein game wo wir dann nur zu zweit sind. und das ist zu 90% auch nochn "trottel"

muss man iwo was einstellen damit man auch mal zu viert rumrennt?


slook


----------



## Deathmaul (18. Mai 2012)

Wie der Name schon sagt, "öffentliches Spiel".
D.h. jeder kann eintreten, und nein, man kann das nicht einstellen. Ist dann halt nur "Schicksal" wenn ihr in 2er Gruppen rumlauft.


Grüße


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2012)

Ich mein Du wirst doch sicher Leute kennen die Diablo 3 spielen und dich denen anschliesen können.
Mich überrascht nicht, dass der Rest der sich Random rumtummelt jenseits von Gut und Böse ist.


----------



## myadictivo (20. Mai 2012)

als ob das teamplay jetzt sonderlich anspruchsvoll wäre und man sich groß absprechen müßte ?
spiel zwar meist auch mit bekannten, aber wenn die level unterschiede zu groß sind, sie bzw noch keinen char in hell-modus haben, spiel ich auch öffentliche games..
finde es bei weitem angenehmer und gesitteter als zu d2 zeiten ^^

mag wohl daran liegen, dass die leute noch nicht überequipt sind und zumindest rudimentäres teamplay gefordert ist um nicht vollends auf die fresse zu fliegen ^^


----------



## Korgor (20. Mai 2012)

Bin mit meinen Cha. auch nur in den Öffentlichen unterwegs...
Und ich hab bisher nur einen einzigen unfähigen gesehen,
welcher nur da stand und nichts machte.

Die Lösung: 
Leave das Game - warte nen bissel und such nen Neues.
Bei sofortigem joinen wirste oftmals wieder zum Selben gesteckt.


----------

